# netconsole setup problems....

## lmegliol

I'm trying to setup netconsole to send console messages to another system.  The receiving system is correctly receiving UDP messages sent on the correct port from the sending machine using nc, so I know there are no firewall or other communication problems. 

The appropriate kernel options have been configured, and the correct kernel options have been put in grub.conf.

When booting, the following is output:

```

netconsole: local port 10001

netconsole: local IP 192.168.2.49

netconsole: interface eth0

netconsole: remote port 10001

netconsole: remote IP 192.168.2.51

netconsole: remote ethernet address 00:12:3f:77:3a:90

netconsole: device eth0 not up yet, forcing it

netconsole: carrier detect appears untrustworthy, waiting 4 seconds

netconsole: network logging started

```

No messages from the console ever make it to the receiving system, however, and I cannot figure out why.

My guess is that the network is not correctly started before netconsole is started, because I see no earlier messages that would indicate it has been started.

Unfortunately I'm at a loss as to what to look for anymore and could use some help from anyone who may have experience with this.

I'm willing to post any other information needed to help resolve this.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## pratyeka

Change your level of console output via either 'dmesg -n 8' or adding 'debug' as a kernel argument.

----------

## lmegliol

LOL. Thanks!

Nothing like a 4.5 year wait for an answer.  :Smile: 

I don't even remember this problem now, but hopefully your answer will assist someone in the future.

----------

## LordVan

cool I had that problem some time too .. now if I just remember that .. it is silly though that the netconsole docs don't mention this at all

----------

